# Vintage Trek 7000 - hardly used - want to sell - how much?



## kkbTX (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey everyone,
I have a Trek aluminum 7000 that I probably rode four times. I would like to sell it but I have no idea of what is a fair price. I am located south of Houston and would like to sell it locally.

The different specs written on it say (I don't remember what all this means):
Shimano Exage
Shimano Deore LX
Shimano SIS Sealed SP

I've attached a picture. The purple in the photo is not represented very well - it's beautiful.

Thanks,
Kimber


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

It looks like its new! But unfortunately its only worth about $50 maybe $100. Not many people are looking for a 25 year old rigid mountain bike with 26" wheels and cantilever brakes. Bicycle Blue Book puts the value around $150 for a 1993 but that pretty optimistic.

1993 Trek 7000 - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

I would like to buy your bycicle. I am an Nigerian prince who has inherited a large sum of moneys.

Please send me your bank account numbers and a picture of yourself left boob, and we will consummate the deal.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

The purple is trick!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Aircraft epoxy is trick!!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Was the quill stem purple??


----------



## kkbTX (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey, thanks for getting back to me so quickly. I appreciate it. I didn't even remember what year I got it!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

$50


----------



## DavidM310 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you are ever in San Antonio I'll pick it up for $60.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

You may have to pay someone to take it.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

something like that might sell for $150 or so where I live. everyone is after a practical commuter like that.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I'd ask $200/best offer, and see if you get any nibbles or offers--you can always drop your asking price if you get no interest...it's not really very desirable as a mountain bike, but with some slick or semi-slick tires, it would make a dandy commuter/round town sort of rig.


----------

